# HELP with lights!



## bobofat (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello,

I recently got this tank through craigslist. I have to get new T8 18" lights for this. It holds 2 t8 18" lights and today, I bought 1 Aqua-Glo t8 light. In your experience, which other light would be best to mix with? Power Glo, Flora Glo, Life Glo, or Sun Glow?

I plan on growing plants in this tank and am looking for recommendations on the 2nd light I should get. Looking forward to hearing your opinions! Thanks


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Hard to tell from the picture from the site.How many gallons does it hold?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Link says 75 litres.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

If you're sticking with t8 bulbs you can't beat the life glo. I used them for a long time. Aqua glo is a higher spectrum though so you may want to go with the sun glo if you want the warmer to mix with the white


----------

